# Meet Local Furries



## Autumn the Squirrel (May 20, 2019)

At the suggestion of a fellow forum user, I have decided to create a thread that I hope will see success. If you are interested in meeting local furries, please fill out the following while keeping any additional details to private messages. See a comment, send a message, and see where things go!

*I live in this country:*
*My age is:*
*My gender is:*
*My sexuality is:*
*My hobbies include:*

I made this thread as I find it very important for furries to be able to have an easy way of coming together in the real world without having to deal with subscription fees, bots, or anything else like that. The furry community is one that presents itself as promoting acceptance, so it can often be seen as a place for social outcasts to live the way others around them live. If those of the furry community can have a chat over coffee with one another, they can be themselves without fear of judgement as they are probably both at least a little bit weird.


----------



## KD142000 (May 20, 2019)

*I live in this country: *England (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
*My age is: *19
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual
*My hobbies include: *Gaming (PS4) and listening to music!

Can't really travel too far to meet fellow furries cos of a lack of money and vehicle to do so. I'll gladly stick to PM only, if that's what you'd prefer!


----------



## ThatSquareOverThere (May 20, 2019)

Oooooh, this seems interesting--I'll throw my deets out there too :>
*
I live in this country: *U.S.(California)
*My age is: *23
*My gender is:*♀
*My sexuality is: *Pan
*My hobbies include: *Gaming(mostly stuck on co-op FPS and farming simulators on the PC right now lmao), Hiking, Swimming, Sculpting, Drawing, Writing, Gardening, Reading, having existential crises, cursing the sun, Biking/Cycling, Rock Climbing(on and off, hellllla out of shape for anything 5.9+ right now though :<), Sleeping, Baking, and anything vaguely Arts&Craftsy tbh.

As an aforewarning I'm ridiculously, RIDICULOUSLY shy/anxious IRL though, so I'm definitely most comfy with more casual, text based convos to start off with(as opposed to going straight to voice chat on discord or something--not that there's anything wrong with that! I just can't really commit to that kind of a rapport atm unfortunately :x!)


----------



## Brooks Dotson (May 20, 2019)

*I live in this country: U.S. (Ohio)
My age is: 26
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Aesexual
My hobbies include: Astronomy, Traveling, Vidya Games (who doesn't XD)*

It should be noted that i'm terrible at first introducing myself and have very little self-confidence IRL, besides that i'm generally very civil and supportive


----------



## Sarachaga (May 20, 2019)

*I live in this country:*Australia
*My age is: *Almost 25
*My gender is: *male
*My sexuality is: *str8
*My hobbies include: *Eating, Drinking Beer, Baking, Sleeping , Collecting (and painting!) miniatures, Coding, Tabletop rpgs, mudding, Reading and Travelling when I can afford it :3


----------



## MosquitoBeest (May 20, 2019)

: D
*I live in this country: *US (Pennsylvania)
*My age is: *29
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Heterosexual
*My hobbies include: *Games (mostly Super Smash Bros.), writing, biking, hiking, going to craft fairs, _spending an entire day at an amusement park/water park_ (roller coasters or bust), _anime_, shopping, watching interesting docs on Netflix.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 20, 2019)

*I live in this country: *US (Central New York State)
*My age is: *33
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Unsure at this time (possibly gay or bi, possibly straight)
*My hobbies include: *Video games (PC ones mainly), anime, writing, reading, tabletop RPGs

Be advised that I may not be able to do too much yet because I'm trying to improve my life situation.  It'll have to start with text and I'll likely be SLOW for now.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 20, 2019)

*I live in this country: *USA (Massachusetts)
*My age is: *20
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Heterosexual* (Taken)
My hobbies include: *I love animals and the great outdoors, as well as video games, anime, manga, comics, and cartoons. I also love roleplay and any form of RPG!

Don’t be shy to reach out to me, I might be shy myself irl, but I’m plenty amiable online~


----------



## Leadhoof (May 20, 2019)

What's the worst that could happen?
*
I live in this country: *US (northern Illinois)
*My age is: *24
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Gay* 
My hobbies include: *Metalworking, gaming, long road trips, and a little bit of shooting. I'm pretty introverted and socially awkward, but I do like meeting new people.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 20, 2019)

*I live in this country: *USA (Massachusetts)
*My age is: *31
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Bi, leaning toward females
*My hobbies include: *Singing, drawing, playing various musical instruments, collecting swords, anime, manga, taking care of chickens. Love animals in general.


----------



## KingAndais (May 21, 2019)

I'm pretty much willing to make friends from all over c:
*
I live in this country: *USA | Texas
*My age is:* 28 in about 3 weeks
*My gender is:* Female
*My sexuality is:* Bi | Taken
*My hobbies include: *Gaming (mostly play Warframe on PC), watercolor painting, crocheting, baking/cooking... Have a Mini Australian Shepherd that I love. Also enjoy hiking, kayaking and such, but I haven't had the time or money because of school. Just graduated though so yay c:


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 21, 2019)

*I live in this country: USA (Central Pennsylvania, and I mean THE Center of the state)*
*My age is: 28*
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: Straight (Already Taken, and I hope I never lose her)*
*My hobbies include: Gaming, RPing, writing, anime, cooking, hugging my puppy(can I get a "d'awww"?) and watching funny youtube videos.*


----------



## Simo (May 21, 2019)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> *I live in this country: USA (Central Pennsylvania, and I mean THE Center of the state)
> My age is: 28
> My gender is: Male
> My sexuality is: Straight (Already Taken, and I hope I never lose her)
> My hobbies include: Gaming, RPing, writing, anime, cooking, hugging my puppy(can I get a "d'awww"?) and watching funny youtube videos.*



*awards one "d'awww"*


----------



## Wabbajax (May 21, 2019)

*I live in this country: *USA (Northern VA/Washington DC)
*My age is: *30
*My gender is: Redacted
My sexuality is: *(Taken)
*My hobbies include: *PC Gaming, Drawing, Composing EDM, Writing, Nerf Guns, Cyberpunk, RPing, Tabletop Games, and ADHD.


----------



## jun0404sky (May 22, 2019)

*I live in this country: Seoul, South Korea*
*My age is: 23*
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: Straight*
*My hobbies include: Playing piano, Listening to music, Watching Youtube videos etc*

Looking for lots of f"u"riends! (Sorry...haha) Message me anytime!


----------



## Captain-Reindeer (May 22, 2019)

*I live in this country: *Aussie
*My age is:* 26
*My gender is: *Fem
*My sexuality is: *Asexual
*My hobbies include:* Drawin, dancin, making barista coffee, gardening, caring for chooks, shooting foxes, rifle comps, playin' games and wasting time.


----------



## Lyrule (May 22, 2019)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Yolo.

*I live in this country: *Canada (Ontario)
*My age is: *24
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Heterosexual
*My hobbies include: *Art, video games (Overwatch more specifically, I even play for a team!), crafting, playing piano, streamer/Twitcher.

Ofc, can talk to others outside of my country.  d: Shoot me a message if 'ya wanna chat.


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 22, 2019)

Eh, I already know plenty of furs from LFM, so this can't do any more harm than I've done on my own.
*
I live in this country: *United Kingdom (Somerset)
*My age is: *19
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Asexual
*My hobbies include: *Prose-fiction writing and photographing trains


----------



## Guifrog (May 22, 2019)

I've never met a fellow Brazilian forum regular here; the ones I knew - at least  one or two - came as briefly as poofed, yet regardless:

*I live in this country: *Brazil (Pernambuco)
*My age: *29
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Asexual
*My hobbies include: *making electronic instrumental music, furry drawing, PC gaming (mostly oldschool and anthro themed, planet exploration or simulation games), watching anime (currently One Piece), reading Science and News magazines (Superinteressante, Galileu, Fórum, Veja), sneakily passing by random cities through Street View, checking numbers and statistics about weather, demographics etc.

As long as one doesn't mind my slow pace, random shenanigans and introversion, it'll be alright to poke the frog


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (May 22, 2019)

*I live in this country: Canada ( Calgary )
My age is: 34
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Gay Now, Was Pan
My hobbies include: Furry porn, other porn on occasion, Furry comics, vintage video games, board games, bowling, mini golf, lunches, drinks, walking, convention planning!*

Always hoping to meet others, but nobody else ever commits to showing up!

( On a side note, kinda shocked nobody has answered ''straight up gay'' thus far! )

EDIT: Only 12 minutes later, our resident lurker says it!

Darn you Simo, you really are a skunk!


----------



## Simo (May 22, 2019)

*I live in this country: *US (Baltimore, Maryland)
*My age is: *I forgot!
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Gay
*My hobbies include: *Writing, a good RP, walking, museums, architecture, vintage things, reading, food, sleep...would love to get into fursuiting, one day, if I could afford to.


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (May 22, 2019)

This minimal Canadian representation is saddening.


----------



## ash♤Feliz (May 22, 2019)

*I live in this country: *U.S.(California)
*My age is: *22
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual 
*My hobbies include: *Gaming(mostly old RPGs on the PC  of right now ), Writing, Miniatures, Gunpla, Tabletop RPGs, Reading, Making cocktails, listening to music.


----------



## Lyrule (May 23, 2019)

Autumn the Squirrel said:


> This minimal Canadian representation is saddening.


^


----------



## Neato_Nikito (May 26, 2019)

*I live in this country: *U.S.(Pennsylvania)
*My age is: *21
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Pan
*My hobbies include: *Gaming (lots of League of Legends), cosplay, crocheting, painting...all kinds of things! 

I've been in the fandom for about 2 years now as a lurker and thought it would be fun to actually try socializing. Feel free to message me! I'm always down to chat.


----------



## Yerik (May 26, 2019)

*I live in this country: *Netherlands
*My age is: *26
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *hetero
*My hobbies include: *Gaming (mostly RCT2), programming, drawing, cycling, chatting, visiting zoos, watching movies, and many more fun activities.

Just shoot me a message if you want to chat!


----------



## AudioWolf84 (May 26, 2019)

*I live in this country: *Vancouver/Camas, Washington, USA
*My age is: *14 & 10 Months (at the time of this comment)
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Gay
*My hobbies include: *blasting the shit out of my lard-ass stereo, MCPE, fetching cropped yiff memes (r/Furry_irl), and hoarding crappy china junk from thrift and second hand stores


----------



## Toaster Coaster (May 27, 2019)

*I live in this country: USA (Missouri, stl)*
*My age is:27*
*My gender is:m*
*My sexuality is:bi*
*My hobbies include: Wrestlin, working out, biking, skating, reading manga, cooking, 420, drinkin, and music.*


----------



## Telnac (Jun 4, 2019)

*I live in this country: *USA (Southern CA)
*My age is: *45
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Hetero (taken, sorry ladies!)
*My hobbies include: *Role-playing, game programming, writing, hiking, camping, medieval re-enactment, cosmology, futurism and snuggling with my mate: @Tayoria


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jun 4, 2019)

*I live in this country: *UK (Manchester)
*My age is: *22 (soon to be 23)
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Straight (mildly bicurious)
*My hobbies include: *Gaming, writing, outdoor activities which includes SCUBA, Kayaking and Motorbike riding. Roleplaying. Space/Astronomy. Reading. Programming. Animal lover. Listening to music. Can be flexible. Except fursuits even that I'm becoming more open about.


----------



## Kokuroku (Jun 5, 2019)

I like this idea!
*
I live in this country: *U.S. (California)
*My age is: *23
*My gender is: *male 
*My sexuality is: *pan
*My hobbies include: *making/listening to music, gaming, chatting (yup, pm friendly!), cooking, tabletop games, animal spotting, watching cheesy 80's action flicks... maybe too many things for this list!


----------



## Cleibrez_Macaw (Jun 7, 2019)

*I live in this country: *U.S.(Utah)
*My age is:* 14
*My gender is:* Female
*My sexuality is: *Straight
*My hobbies include:* Reading, sketching, gardening, spending time at the local lake, video games, sewing, cooking (even though I suck at it >w<)

Also, I am very, VERY anxious and anti-social, unless around certain friends and family. Very jumpy too, I HATE anything that makes noise or flies uncontrollably (Balloons, frisbees, soccerballs, footballs, etc, kinda ironic how I am a bird oof XD ) Feel free to message me!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 7, 2019)

*I live in this country: *North West UK
*My age is: *32
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Gay (in a relationship)
*My hobbies include: *Video gaming (mostly racing games); motorsport; attending car shows (I'm very car oriented!); hanging out with friends; music lover; retro gaming; watching crap on YouTube!
I also don't mind the occasional table top game.


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Jun 9, 2019)

I didn't think that I was going to end up using this, but now I'm curious. 

*I live in this country: *Canada
*My age is: *21
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual
*My hobbies include: *Working on my fantasy novel _Kathra's Legacy_, working on my thrash metal album for a hopefully-to-be band Goliath, drawing, collecting video games, laughing at movies that are so bad they're good.


----------



## Lyrule (Jun 11, 2019)

Autumn the Squirrel said:


> I didn't think that I was going to end up using this, but now I'm curious.
> 
> *I live in this country: *Canada
> *My age is: *21
> ...



Need more Canadians. o:<


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Jun 11, 2019)

Lyrule said:


> Need more Canadians. o:<



I feel so lonely.


----------



## Lyrule (Jun 11, 2019)

Autumn the Squirrel said:


> I feel so lonely.


Same. D:


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Jun 11, 2019)

Lyrule said:


> Same. D:



Perhaps we should befriend one another?


----------



## Lyrule (Jun 11, 2019)

Autumn the Squirrel said:


> Perhaps we should befriend one another?


Sure!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 11, 2019)

*I live in this country: United States- Hillsboro Oregon

My age is: 17, -18 later this year

My gender is: male

My sexuality is: straight

My hobbies include: rolplaying, character creating, video games, some sports, 

If you live near me, I'd love to get  to know you.. and if you don't it's still nice to get to know prople..*


----------



## MBlueWolf (Jun 11, 2019)

*I live in this country: *USA (New York, Dutchess County)
*My age is: *31
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Asexual
*My hobbies include: *Gaming, voice acting, reading, watching movies, and asking questions.

I have been with the fandom for a long time. I just recently came back to FA so feel free to message me!


----------



## TobyK (Jun 12, 2019)

Lyrule said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Yolo.
> *
> I live in this country: *Canada (Ontario)
> *My age is: *22
> ...


Heya! I'm new to the forums but I'd like to chat some. Add me on discord if that's preferred!


----------



## TobyK (Jun 12, 2019)

Cleibrez_Macaw said:


> *I live in this country: *U.S.(Utah)
> *My age is:* 14
> *My gender is:* Female
> *My sexuality is: *Straight
> ...


Hey, I'd love to get to know a if you're still looking for company. ^w^


----------



## Endy77 (Jun 12, 2019)

*I live in this country: *U.S (Michigan)
*My age is: *19
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual 
*My hobbies include: *Gaming, I love to chat a lot, draw and meet new people. Single. Also commission art whenever I can. 

Don't be afraid to send me a message, would love to get to know you.~


----------



## mustelidcreature (Jun 12, 2019)

haven't been on this site for awhile,plus I'm bored so why not

*I live in this country: United States (Iowa)
My age is: 18*
*My gender is: male*
*My sexuality is: gay*
*My hobbies include: I mostly draw,I occasionally animate but not as much as I used to,I sometimes play video games and once in a great while I read books (specifically warriors,I've read the books since I was in 4th grade and still haven't grown out of it lol)*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 12, 2019)

Hmm, okay. I haven't slept yet so I may as well wake up to something I'll regret.

*I live in: England (Mansfield)* No bully for meh shitty town pl0x.
*My age is: 19  (*Laughs in 2000 baby*)*
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: Hella Gay*
*My hobbies include: Roleplaying, movies, writing, talking and the obvious Gaming (I prefer dark kind of games, like Left4Dead2, Dead by Daylight and Don't Starve)*
I also enjoy finding new hobbies or trying out new stuff, I'm a guy who usually enjoys doing stuff, and sometimes just being lazy. >w>

Please provide pet to the head to all of your local good boys.


----------



## Beefchunk (Jun 13, 2019)

oh god they're all 20 or less now I feel like I'm getting old


----------



## creamyfox (Jun 13, 2019)

*I live in this country: Turkey
My age is: 14
My gender is: Female
My hobbies include: Digital art*


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 13, 2019)

*I live in this country: *South East England, Untied Kingdom*
My age is:* 43*
My gender is: *Male (androgynous)*
My sexuality is: *Heterosexual*
My hobbies include: *Photography, Horse riding, Electronics, Art (painting, drawing, sculpting), Motorcycles, Country walks, Comunity activities, Farming, Attending LondonFurs where I am also a volunteer...


----------



## AuroraTheDutchie (Jun 16, 2019)

*I live in this country: UK (southwest)*
*My age is: 18*
*My gender is: female*
*My sexuality is: good question *
*My hobbies include: drawing, reading, crafting and gaming (minecraft, stardew valley, sims, saints row, Skyrim, etc)*

Hi I’m kinda new to this community and am looking for friends


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 16, 2019)

AuroraTheDutchie said:


> *I live in this country: UK (southwest)
> My age is: 18
> My gender is: female
> My sexuality is: good question
> ...



There is a Bristol furmeet BristolFurs (@BristolFurs) on Twitter


----------



## Zugai (Jun 17, 2019)

*I live in this country: *UK (Warwickshire)
*My age is:25
My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual
*My hobbies include: *Gaming, Walking and Fishing


----------



## Vinfang (Jun 18, 2019)

*I live in this country: *Canada (Newmarket, ON)
*My age is: *23
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Het? Not too sure
*My hobbies include: *Working on my fantasy comic_, Fenrir,_ n my post-apocalyptic comic, _Glades_, metal music (power metal n black metal mostly), anime n manga (battle shonen especially), yaoi.

Looking forward to meet new furs.

P.s. anyone going to Camp feral @ algonquin park, ON?


----------



## CinnamonSkunk (Jun 18, 2019)

*I live in this country*: US (Georgia, in Atlanta)
*My age is*: 27
*My gender is*: Nonbinary (any pronouns...I don't care lol)
*My sexuality is*: Gray Ace / Polyamorous
*My hobbies include*: Reading, cooking, board games, foraging. I'm not 100% introvert tho - I like going to parties, and having drinks just as much as I like quiet coffeehouse chats.

I wasn't at FWA this year but hopefully I'll go to some Georgia furs meetups next month.


----------



## Anibusvolts (Jun 18, 2019)

*I live in this country: *US (Good ole Houston, TX)
*My age is: *19
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is:* Straight (but Bi-curious)
*My hobbies include: *Learning art, listening to music, compiling short stories, going out alone (although I wish I wasn't alone all the time), and trying new things!

Just made a Discord! So help me fill it up, because I wanna talk to some peeps!


----------



## Steven McAlister (Jun 19, 2019)

*I live in this country: USA, Texas*
*My age is: 23*
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: Gay*
*My hobbies include: Mostly PC gaming, watching anime, meeting new people and sadly working the rest of the time >.<*
*
I'd love to get to know some people close to me, but even if you are far, feel free to message me ^.^

My Discord is Runeconsumer#2369*


----------



## Catdog (Jun 20, 2019)

I live in this country: Georgia, USA
My age is: 27
My gender is: Female, but any pronouns are fine
My sexuality is: Pansexual 
My hobbies include: Everything from fishing to reading. I'm honestly into like a little bit of everything. Lately I've been getting into SciFi for the first time. Favorite book I've read so far is Dune. I've also been thinking of getting into RP again and could definitely use some feedback on that.

Feel free to message me on Discord, it's in my profile.


----------



## Kremling17 (Jun 20, 2019)

*I live in this country: USA! DC/MD area
My age is: 31
My gender is: Female
My sexuality is: Hetero (single)
My hobbies include: reptile keeping! lizards. <3 aquariums (freshwater) mountain biking, movies, video games, hiking
My discord and FA are on my profile =]-<*


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

i always feel like no matter how i try to meet up with other furries I'm on a completely different page to them and can't form a normal conversation.

*I live in this country:
-Scotland*

*My age is:
-50*

*My gender is:
-male*

*My sexuality is:
-basically i don't give a damn whatever. i like all*

*My hobbies include:
-playing jazz bassoon
-mountain climbing
-social manipulation
-housekeeping
-football (as in actually playing it)
-diving and swimming (both ocean and pool)
-homesteading
-questionably legal activities i will not go into
-mountain biking
-self sufficiency
-history and languages
-martial arts
-butchery
-activism
-political debate
-game development
-interpretive artwork
-critique
-meridianism
-pumping iron
-indie music including desposable freestyle
-acrobatics
-free running
-medial empathy
-adoptive slavery
-functioning
-fates (as in the circus)
-missionary positioning (as in the cross and crescent)
-yogi
-duri
-dao*


----------



## smilobots (Jun 29, 2019)

I live in this country: USA (Colorado, Western Slope)
My age is: 22
My gender is: she/her or they/them
My sexuality is: asexual
My hobbies include: fursuiting, fursuit making, fishkeeping, writing


----------



## Nyro46 (Jun 29, 2019)

Guess I might as well . . .
*
I live in this country: *Canada (BC, on the island)
*My age is: *21
*My gender is: *Anything (he/she/they)
*My sexuality is: *Demi/Bi
*My hobbies include: *Drawing (. . . furries. lol), writing, playing video games. I have an interest in making video games too but haven't always had to motivation or time


----------



## Disgruntledfox (Jun 29, 2019)

Why not?

*I live in this country: *United States, Georgia
*My age is: *18
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Asexual (Taken by a sweet bear from the north)
*My hobbies include: *Running, drawing, reading, writing, been trying to learn how to 3d model and screenwriting cause I wanna make a comic someday...


----------



## Scylo (Jun 30, 2019)

*I live in this country: Albany NY USA*
*My age is: enough to party*
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: straight
My hobbies include: video games and throwing rocks at things*


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2019)

I live in this country: us(sicklerville New Jersey)
My age is 20
My gender is male
My sexuality is bisexual 
My hobbies include rock collecting


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jul 2, 2019)

*I live in this country: Good ol' US of A. *(California to be exact)
*My Age is: *20
*My Gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Straight *(*and unfortunately single*)
My hobbies include: *Scuba diving, Video games, Role playing, table top gaming, fishing, camping, and anything involving the Ocean.

See if this gets me anything. Dont be shy I don't bite...too much.


----------



## Ruditsu (Jul 3, 2019)

Hello! I may as well join in ^^
*I live in this country: *
Kanagawa, Japan (so far away ;-
*My age is:  *16
*My gender is: *Female (although i don't normally like people knowing that)
*My sexuality is: *Genderless/Non-Binary (Taken)
*My hobbies include:* Drawing, making fursuit, Dancing, playing video games (like monster hunter, pokemon), collecting things (like collection of Digimon stuff, Pokemon, Video game things) and i also love my pet Gecko and cat! I like studying anatomy of humans and animals and science things as well. I've been in the fandom for around 5 years now. I pretty much draw all the time everyday and make suits! I'm really a shy person in real life and very awkward so i'm not very used to talking or socializing >~>' but you can always message me or say hi if you want! i always love meeting new people and making friend!


----------



## smolartist000 (Jul 4, 2019)

*I live in this country: *U.S. 
*My age is: *late teens
*My gender is: *male
*My sexuality is: *straight
*My hobbies include: *drawing, painting, anime and manga, Disney, american history, pokemon, travel, listening to music, coin collecting


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 4, 2019)

I live in this country: US, New Mexico
Age is: 42
My Gender is: Female
My sexuality is: Lesbian (Also, equally amazing, married)
My hobbies include: Flying, communications, language, love, fun, parties, explosives, baking, science, anatomy, tracing anatomy, biking, running, swimming, tennis, jogging, weightlifting, martial arts, driving, photography, harassment, harassment of the wife, harassment of the kids, trolling, sarcasm, sarcasm of others, working, eating, cakes, cookies, ice cream, and basic shenanigans because I solemnly swear I am up to no good


----------



## Vari (Jul 4, 2019)

*I live in this country: *USA (Georgia)
*My age is: *18 
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Demi
*My hobbies include: *Listening/ playing and creating music, and also some video games.

I’ve been in the fandom for many years. I’ve never been to a furcon, but would love to start by going to FWA.


----------



## Bullslayer (Jul 5, 2019)

I live in this Country: USA (Idaho)
My age is: 33
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Str8 (still looking)
My hobbies include: Video Games, Game Development, Robotics, Hiking.... eh i like a lot of outdoors stuffs, never been to a furcon but would go if i could


----------



## Kj_Mars (Jul 7, 2019)

*I live in this country:Colorado, USA
My age is: 30*
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: Gay*
*My hobbies include: Astronomy, Motorsports, Drawing, Hiking, Music*
*Been in and out of the scene 15 years, I always come back to it*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2019)

@Zugai @Water Draco I am not too far away from you two. 

I'm in the UK, Oxfordshire.
I'm 25, I'm a gay man
and my hobbies include staying up way too late and making terrible art. :]


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Jul 7, 2019)

Nah it's not worth meeting me irl


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 7, 2019)

*I live in this country:* Both ends of the Pacific
*My age:* 23
*My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is:* Bisexual
*My hobbies include:* Reading non-fiction, volunteering, PC games (strategy, adventures), comics (Seinen, alternative, webcomics), looking at art sites, occasional drawing, wasting time at TV Tropes, etc.


----------



## Sugarbomb (Jul 7, 2019)

*I live in this country:* US - East coast
*My age:* Over 30.
*My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is:* Unsure
*My hobbies include: Not letting the existential dread set in.*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Zugai @Water Draco I am not too far away from you two.
> 
> I'm in the UK, Oxfordshire.
> I'm 25, I'm a gay man
> and my hobbies include staying up way too late and making terrible art. :]



Omg, you're...

British?!  You, sir, are way too nice to be British.  Unruly Canadian I might believe, but not British...


----------



## PolarbearArthur25 (Aug 2, 2019)

*I live in this country: England, Surrey*
*My age is: 25*
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: Gay*
*My hobbies include: Video games, comics, Torchwood *


----------



## ConvexRouge (Aug 6, 2019)

*I live in this country: *Denmark, (Nord sjælland)
*My age is: *22
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *straight
*My hobbies include: *Video games, movies, reading, trying to improve my drawing and drinking beer with friends.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 6, 2019)

*I live in this country: *Ukraine (Literally no furries around here)
*My age is: *14
*My gender is: *F- ... Male.
*My sexuality is:* I think I'm not ready for that. :|
*My hobbies include: *Doing nothing, doing nothing, dying, sitting at PC and doing nothing.


----------



## Punji (Aug 6, 2019)

*I live in this country:* Canada (Alberta)
*My age is:* 24
*My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is:* Unsure?
*My hobbies include:* Video games of course! Movies, reading, writing, and sport-shooting. I really enjoy my studies as a university student when classes are on. Don't do much physical stuff, like to stay at home. I'm very introverted.


----------



## Larch (Aug 8, 2019)

*I live in this country:* United States (Arizona)
*My age is:* 25
*My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is:* Straight
*My hobbies include: *Video games, roleplaying, talking with people, various sports, IT topics, reading, and more.


----------



## m9necraftmecanics (Aug 8, 2019)

*I live in this country:us(central califonia*
*My age is:15*
*My gender is:male*
*My sexuality is:stright*
*My hobbies include: bike riding  and working on engines *
*do you have a fursuit: no*


----------



## RyejekG (Aug 9, 2019)

*I live in this country: *England on the border of lincolnshire (Hoping to move to Nottingham soon)
*My age is:* 26
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Gay
*My hobbies include: *Gaming both on xbox and PS4, Photogrophy and writing. Oh and watching youtube videos.


----------



## Icycle (Sep 6, 2019)

*I live in this country: *USA (Georgia)
*My age is:* 19
*My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is: *Straight (possibly bi with a _*very*_ heavy preference for women)
*My hobbies include: *Gaming (PC, Switch), watching YouTube, listening to music, chatting, talking, fursuiting


----------



## KgosiCilliers (Sep 7, 2019)

*I live in this country: USA (Portland, OR)*
*My age is: 27*
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: Heterosexual*
*My hobbies include: Videogames, Going out to town, visiting parks and gardens. Been starting to go to cons too.*


----------



## Batpaw (Sep 19, 2019)

*I live in this country: *Germany
*My age is:* 30
*My gender is: *male
*My sexuality is: *Straight (bi curious)
*My hobbies include:* My bats. I can't without them, gardening, urban exploring*. *


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 19, 2019)

*I live in this country: United states (Alabama)*
*My age is: 16*
*My gender is: Nonbinary (female)*
*My sexuality is: bisexual*
*My hobbies include: ukulele, video games, etc*


----------



## Keefur (Sep 19, 2019)

*I live in this country: USA, Memphis, Tennessee... not far from the Mississippi River*
*My age is:64.  Yes, I really am THAT old.  No need to text me to ask me that.*
*My gender is:Male*
*My sexuality is:Str8*
*My hobbies include:Antiques and antique appraisal, fursuiting, helping to run Furry Cons, thrift store shopping for antiques, Photoshop.  Lots and lots of Photoshop.  Drawing, dog obedience training, but I don't currently have a canine in the house.*


----------



## zeusaphone (Sep 22, 2019)

*I live in this country: Canada*
*My age is: 15*
*My gender is: female*
*My sexuality is: straight*
*My hobbies include: absolutely destroying my guitar strings whilst playing a riff on my guitar*


----------



## trivean (Sep 22, 2019)

*I live in this country: Ohio, United States
My age is: 22
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Bi
My hobbies include: Gaming, writing, drawing (I'm a better writer tbh), martial arts, and cooking.*


----------



## XanderBoi (Sep 22, 2019)

*I live in this country: *U.S. (South Carolina)
*My age is: *25
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is:* Bisexual
*My hobbies include: *Gaming, Music, Drumming, Drawing. Magic the Gathering, Slight of Hand and Cardistry, Tinkering with Computers.

I'm looking for some new people to socialize with. HMU! ^_^


----------



## XanderBoi (Sep 22, 2019)

Neato_Nikito said:


> *I live in this country: *U.S.(Pennsylvania)
> *My age is: *21
> *My gender is: *Female
> *My sexuality is: *Pan
> ...



Poke! Doth thou hath a Discord?


----------



## Duscer (Oct 25, 2019)

*I live in this country:* Bath, Somerset, UK
*My age:* 19
*My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is:* Bisexual(?)
*My hobbies include: *Long walks, reading (and other more identifiable ones)


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 25, 2019)

Country-Canada (Ontario)
Age-16
Gender-male
Sexuality-gay
Hobbies-this hell site,skiing and gaming


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 25, 2019)

NEW ZEALAND  PICTON 
Age 22 
Gender-male
Sexuality not into sex 
Hobbies guns making things  fishing and a lot more


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 25, 2019)

*I live in this country: *Couchland
*My age is: *Dad
*My gender is: *Furry
*My sexuality is: *Bicycle
*My hobbies include:* Being a demonic Turkey


----------



## Skittles (Oct 25, 2019)

*I live in this country: *Denmark (Fyn)
*My age is: *31
*My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is:* Bisexual/Pansexual
*My hobbies include:* D&D/Pathfinder, reading fantasy, Watching Netflix/Viaplay, painting miniatures. Floofing around.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 25, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Hmm, okay. I haven't slept yet so I may as well wake up to something I'll regret.
> 
> *I live in: England (Mansfield)* No bully for meh shitty town pl0x.
> *My age is: 19  (*Laughs in 2000 baby*)
> ...


Ah how times have flown by...
Well, mostly in that it's changed...
Welp time to update, since I moved out.

*I live in: England (Lincoln)*
*My age is: 19  (*Laughs in 2000 baby*)
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: "The Gayest Gay" (Currently taken)
My hobbies include: Playing video games, procrastinating and Watching movies and Shows again (Like just watched all of Harry Potter and now rewatching ALL of Rick and Morty.)
My current games are: Advanced War Games, Don't Starve Together, Left 4 Dead 2*


----------



## xKnightKillerx (Oct 25, 2019)

*I live in this country: *US (Fort Pierce, Florida)
*My age is: *25
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Homosexual
*My hobbies include: *Video Games, Movies, Music, Sleeping

Got some more info on my profile if your interested.


----------



## yuumi (Oct 26, 2019)

*I live in this country: USA (FL)*
*My age is: 22*
*My gender is: female*
*My sexuality is: straight*
*My hobbies include: gaming & buying art cx *


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Oct 26, 2019)

*I live in this country: *France (Reims, Champagne-Ardennes) or UK (Penzance, Cornwall)
*My age is: *22
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Gay
*My hobbies include: *Mazes, roller coasters/theme parks, rhythm games (music), video games, spending all of my money on furry art


----------



## Kyra QueerDeer (Oct 27, 2019)

I live in the United States (Kansas)
My age is 18
My gender is female
My sexuality is lesbian
My hobbies include gaming, sleeping, adventuring, witching, art, animals, and many more


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2019)

PolarbearArthur25 said:


> *I live in this country: England, Surrey
> My age is: 25
> My gender is: Male
> My sexuality is: Gay
> My hobbies include: Video games, comics, Torchwood *


If you're still around I live close to you.


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 28, 2019)

Well, I guess this is happening XD! In all fairness its totally long overdue!
*
I live in this country: *UK, Northern
*My age is: *32
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is:* gay
*My hobbies include: *Drawing, tabletop games, observational philosophy, Archery.

+ <.>.]< +


----------



## Mambi (Oct 30, 2019)

*I live in this country: *Canada (east coast)
*My age is: *43
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: *Straight (but accepting)
*My hobbies include: *Nature, computer, martial arts, movies, exploring, open to all kinds of fun!!!


----------



## florance the fox (Oct 31, 2019)

*I live in this country:  *U.S (maine)
*My age is: *16
*My gender is: *male
*My sexuality is:* straight 
*My hobbies include: *drawing, cuddling, gaming, Rping
trying to socialize ^^


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 6, 2019)

Batpaw said:


> *I live in this country: *Germany
> *My age is:* 30
> *My gender is: *male
> *My sexuality is: *Straight (bi curious)
> *My hobbies include:* My bats. I can't without them, gardening, urban exploring*. *


Hey, nice to see another german guy with a bat as a sona in this forum


----------



## tamara590 (Nov 6, 2019)

*I live in this country: Netherlands
My age is: 22
My gender is: female
My sexuality is: panromantic demisexual
My hobbies include: anime, manga, drawing, music, nature, roadtrips, making new friends, would love to travel one day, and leave the netherlands. love to care for animals.
i would love to meet other furs, especially from the netherlands, belgium, and germany, cause i like meeting up. if possible other countries too. i am chubby, so i would appreciate people who accept that. also very open-minded^^
i am very anxious, so prefer someone to message me first, i do open up pretty fast tho. huge animal friend.  im not very into sex, considering i need a strong emotional bond first, and trust, i have my reasons. but furthermore, if interested to talk, just PM me^^*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 6, 2019)

tamara590 said:


> *I live in this country: Netherlands
> i am chubby, so i would appreciate people who accept that. also very open-minded^^*



Anyone who DOESN'T accept that isn't worth you. <hugs>


----------



## FurryBun (Nov 6, 2019)

*I live in this country: Uk (Mid Wales)
My age is: 22 (Birthday today XD)
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Bisexual (Single)
My hobbies include: long walks, reading, chess, videogames,RP, learning Bass and guitar atm *


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Nov 6, 2019)

FurryBun said:


> *I live in this country: Uk (Mid Wales)
> My age is: 22 (Birthday today XD)
> My gender is: Male
> My sexuality is: Bisexual
> My hobbies include: long walks, reading, chess, videogames,RP, learning Bass and guitar atm *



Happy birthday friend ^v^


----------



## FurryBun (Nov 6, 2019)

Cosmonaughty said:


> Happy birthday friend ^v^


Thanks X3


----------



## tamara590 (Nov 6, 2019)

Mambi said:


> Anyone who DOESN'T accept that isn't worth you. <hugs>



awwh thanks *hugs* im pretty self conscious about it. but thanks for accepting me


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Nov 7, 2019)

I live in this country: Portugal
My age is: 23
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Asexual 
My hobbies include: working out (a whole lot of it), raising question marks about my future, daydreaming often, spewing out randomness in the appropriate threads on this forum hoping someone likes it and can't think of anything else that's relevant atm, guess I'm a boring and uninteresting person overall but oh well, at least I own a decent creative sense.


----------



## Wolflyfe (Nov 7, 2019)

*I live in this country: Texas,usa
My age is: 27
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: hetero
My hobbies include: travel,drums,guitar. Being in nature,Star gazing. I'm pretty much down for anything. Live off grid in a tiny house in the middle of nowhere. I'm a truck driver and run my own fleet.*


----------



## Rassah (Nov 7, 2019)

*I live in this country: USA (Northern VA/DC)
My age is: (40-ish)
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Bi/femboy
My hobbies include: Building things (like robots and airplanes), 3D printing, cryptocurrencies, flying, beekeeping, travel, business, international cuisine restaurants, anime, cars, boating, space sci-fi, Japanese sword based martial arts, breaking rules.*


----------



## Wolflyfe (Nov 7, 2019)

Steven McAlister said:


> *I live in this country: USA, Texas
> My age is: 23
> My gender is: Male
> My sexuality is: Gay
> ...




I live in Texas too. I'm st8 but I'm always down to make friends.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 7, 2019)

*I live in this country: USA (New Joisey)*
*My age is: 43*
*My gender is: male*
*My sexuality is: bi*
*My hobbies include: birding, tech, cartoons, movies, hiking, nerd culture stuff
*


----------



## Genotyp (Nov 8, 2019)

*I live in this country: *Germany, Bavaria
*My age is: *26
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *stright taken (but Bi curious)
*My hobbies include: *
- civil defense
- engineering, science and history
- PC Games
- shisha


----------



## TrogdortheFurminator (Nov 10, 2019)

*I live in this country: US of A, Florida
My age is: 26
My gender is: Female
My sexuality is: Pansexual
My hobbies include: 
-Dancing
-Singing
-Fire Eating
-Taking care of my pets/furbabies or any type of animal
-Longboarding
-Hiking
-Nature
-Roadtripping
-Eating

Would love to meet some furry friends in the FL community! If you live in FL, message me! Let’s chat. I would love to get to know you! *


----------



## smolmuffin (Nov 10, 2019)

Its funny how someone else from my state responded to this right before me 

*I live in this country: US, in northeast FL*
*My age is: 20*
*My gender is: nonbinary with a slight masculine lean*
*My sexuality is: pansexual*
*My hobbies include: sewing, writing fanfiction... you know the usual. I'm bad at describing my hobbies and such. I want to start a furby and carebear collection, I like a couple of shows. I'm also a part of the witchcraft + pagan communities as well.

Not the best at describing myself but I'm pretty friendly once I break out of my shy shell. I have a discord so I can pass that on if anyone wants it. *


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Nov 10, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> *I live in this country: USA (New Joisey)
> My age is: 43
> My gender is: male
> My sexuality is: bi
> My hobbies include: birding, tech, cartoons, movies, hiking, nerd culture stuff*


I was born and raised in Jersey!! I live in PA now, but yes, Jersey rep!


----------



## Anibusvolts (Nov 10, 2019)

Decided to redo this again because why not?!
Who knows, maybe I might finally meet someone..? ;3
*I live in this country: *US (Good ole Houston, TX)
*My age is: *20
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Bi
*My hobbies include: Still *Learning art, listening to music, compiling short stories, taking naps, randomly yelling, eating nuggets 

I’m in The Furry Safehouse Servwr on Discord! Feel free to ask me if you wanna join or just DM me directly too that works!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm in the United states, Hillsboro Oregon specifically

I'm currently an 18 yr old straight male

*some* hobbies of mine are rp, video games, listening to music

I still haven't met like any other furries irl here and would love to meet people nearby! I've only met one or two once online before, and it would be great to meet more still! So if you're from the above mentioned place or nearby, feel free to shoot me a message here or friend me on discord


----------



## Mrs. Sullivan (Dec 1, 2019)

*I live in this country: *Canada (BC specifically)
*My age is: *23
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual
*My hobbies include: *Writing, drawing, playing/watching others play video games, movies (Disney in particular), stuffed animal collecting, sleeping, and late night chatting. 

Figure I should do this, maybe there are some other BC furs who'd like to meet or something? C:


----------



## ZoeyKitten (Dec 4, 2019)

*I live in this country: U.S (Connecticut)
My age is: 18
My gender is: Trans female [male to female]
My sexuality is: Pan
My hobbies include: Gaming (A lot and diverse, mostly pc, some xbox, some Wii U, currently broken ps2)

Mainly lookin for friends, maybe someone to game with or go to cons.*


----------



## Blazewolf (Dec 6, 2019)

I live in this country U.S (new York)
My age is 24
My sexuality is pan
My hobbies include. Gaming card games hiking bird watching kayaking cooking sewing spending time with my dogs swimming 
I've been a furry for 3 years but only just got into the fandom im shy but once you get to know im very sweet and careing.im open to pm as I don't have any furry friends  and would love to make some so that we could,all hang out and do something together I hope to meet some friends on here and get,to know you thanks


----------



## LimePie (Dec 8, 2019)

*I live in this country: Sweden (haven´t heard any furries form here)*
*My age is: 17*
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: I don´t know so I say bi (I´m not straight at least, my ex BF would be wondering otherwise)*
*My hobbies include: Gaming, music, art, practise drink and watching videos*

If there is any furries here from Sweden, send me a message. I´m new here and would like to hear what other people think.


----------



## DLewis28 (Dec 10, 2019)

*I live in this country: USA
My age is: 31*
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: Heterosexual and Single.
My hobbies include: Video games, drawing, painting, reading books, walking, cartoon animation and cooking.*


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Dec 11, 2019)

*I live in this country: *Canada (West)
*My age is: *48
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Straight
*My hobbies include: Books and various multiplayer video games.*

Am crazy shy. Good with online stuff though. No video, and would prefer no voice (unless it's for gaming).


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 11, 2019)

What if this is all just a ploy to gather data on furries?


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> What if this is all just a ploy to gather data on furries?


-Shrugs- Good for them?


----------



## bad_muskrat (Dec 12, 2019)

*I live in this country: Canada (alberta)*
*My age is: 31*
*My gender is: male*
*My sexuality is: demisexual*
*My hobbies include: light gaming, youtube, writing*


----------



## Sairn (Dec 12, 2019)

*I live in this country: *USA (Minnesota)
*My age is: *26
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is:* Straight
*My hobbies include: *Gaming (Typically big name RPGs), Riding motorcycle (when we're not covered with snow lol), and I enjoy going to the gun range.


----------



## Rarum (Dec 23, 2019)

Why not  

I live in this country: USA (Utah)
My age is: 26
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Straight
My hobbies include: Art, coding, writing, music, video games, watching cartoons, fitness, and going to theme parks.

I’m shy and not super social outside of the Internet but hey, you never know.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 23, 2019)

Rarum said:


> Why not
> 
> I live in this country: USA (Utah)
> My age is: 26
> ...


Ooh nice! Almost all my close family is in Utah ^-^


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 26, 2019)

*I live in this country:* Northern Ireland
*My age is: *13 (I'm a youngfur ._.)
*My gender is: *My fursona is male,but I'm female in real life
*My sexuality is: *i don't know yet.
*My hobbies include: *drawing,sleeping,making things,playing videogames,having an existential crisis,enjoying memes and watching sci-fi movies.

I'm pretty new to the fandom (and very new to this website),and I don't know any furries in real life.Im hoping to make some friends on here that live near me!


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 26, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> What if this is all just a ploy to gather data on furries?



._.


----------



## Breyo (Dec 28, 2019)

This seems like a lovely idea 

*I live in this country: *USA (Pennsylvania)
*My age is: *18
*My gender is:* Last I checked, I'm a boy!
*My sexuality is:* I'm not sure, honestly. I think I'm gay, but I'm kinda a gray ace, so it's hard to tell!
*My hobbies include: *Playing video games (I love 'em all!), photography, cooking/baking, and reading (in moderation)


----------



## Copy Mirror (Dec 28, 2019)

Autumn the Squirrel said:


> This minimal Canadian representation is saddening.


I'm about to ruin your whole comment by being the only Mongolian here
*I live in this country: Mongolia*
*My age is: 24 ( soon to be 25)*
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: Bi*
*My hobbies include: illustrating, making comics, playing games and over analyzing/asking questions*


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

*I live in this country: *U.S. (Colorado)
*My age is: *15
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Bi (but i lean more on the straighter side.)
*My hobbies include:  *Any racing games, racing irl, listening to music, live, vinyls, cds, you name it! Also, automotive repair, and traveling.

I have been a furry for almost 2 years now, but im just starting to tell ppl, and im attempting to meet more furries but thats hard cuz im the most antisocial person to ever live.


----------



## BayoDino (Dec 29, 2019)

*I live in this country:* Middle-East (Azerbaijan)
*My age is:* 16
*My gender is:* Agender (Female)
*My sexuality is:* Bisexual
*My hobbies include:* Gaming (Action mostly) Programming Websites, Drawing and Painting

I've been in the fandom since 2015. Nice to meet ya :>


----------



## Lyrule (Dec 30, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> What if this is all just a ploy to gather data on furries?


Yolo


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 30, 2019)

HAHAHAHA!!!!


Lyrule said:


> Yolo


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 30, 2019)

HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Frosted (Dec 30, 2019)

Wow no furries in Kentucky huh, I’m so lonely 

*I live in this country: *USA (Kentucky )
*My age is: *13 (young fur what up )
*My gender is:* I'm a boy!
*My sexuality is:* I'm not sure, I’m either gay or bi but you know, I’ll figure it out
*My hobbies include: *I love watching YouTube and playing vidja games but I also play football and I’m not a couch potato 

I really just wanna meet new friends and eventually go to a con with them some day


----------



## Sylwings (Dec 31, 2019)

*I live in this country:  *Denmark (Helsingør)
*My age is: *Now 31
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Bi but not sure.
*My hobbies include: *Drawing. electronic. PC hardware. Sometimes gaming like The i of the Dragon. League of legends. ARK.


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 31, 2019)

country new Zealand  town picton 
 My gender is ; male  
Birthday: Apr 16, 1997
 (Age: 22)         
My hobbies include: fishing  hunting  camping  DIY gaming guns 
 My sexuality  not that  into sex


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 1, 2020)

*I live in this country: USA *(Washington State)
*My age is: *29
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Bi but prefer males
*My hobbies include: *Gaming, Driving around listening to music, Cannabis, trying to find more hobbies...


----------



## LivingWeapon (Jan 4, 2020)

*I live in this country: *Puerto Rico
*My age is: *28
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Bi. But prefer females more than males.
*My hobbies include: *Reading books/light novels/fanfics [Massive bookworm] for starters, Gaming [PC/3DS], listening to music [Nightcore Mostly], and drawing rarely.


----------



## Rarum (Jan 4, 2020)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Ooh nice! Almost all my close family is in Utah ^-^


Awesome! I’m not from here originally, but I’ve been here for 5-6 years and it’s a nice place. Not the biggest fan of the snow, though (I’m from Southern CA originally; no snow there!)


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 5, 2020)

Rarum said:


> Awesome! I’m not from here originally, but I’ve been here for 5-6 years and it’s a nice place. Not the biggest fan of the snow, though (I’m from Southern CA originally; no snow there!)


Noice ^^ and ye they get quite a bit of snow over there~


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 7, 2020)

*I live in this country*: Portugal
*My age is:* 2×(30-21) + 6
*My gender is*: displayed in my icon
*My sexuality is*: asexual ( this is where everything falls apart)
*My hobbies include:* working out, exercising, physical activity, abusing synonyms, a little bit of gaming here and there, listening to music and losing myself in daydreaming fantasies because real life often gets boring.


----------



## Kreedos (Jan 8, 2020)

*I live in this country: US Las Vegas, NV
My age is: 34
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Pansexual
My hobbies include: Gaming (League, Horror, Retro), reading, hockey, tying with rope, flirty times.

Hi all. I discovered in my 20's I was a furry and in my 30's that I'm pansexual. I haven't attempted to reach out or make friends and I've been somewhat closeted about it all. I want change that. My goal is to make friends and chat with other furry folks with like hobbies. I am accepting of all fursona types and gender identities. I identify as a Male Tiger. Hope you beautiful people are having a great day! *


----------



## Kreedos (Jan 8, 2020)

TrinityWolfess said:


> *I live in this country: USA *(Washington State)
> *My age is: *29
> *My gender is: *Female
> *My sexuality is: *Bi but prefer males
> *My hobbies include: *Gaming, Driving around listening to music, Cannabis, trying to find more hobbies...



I swear whenever someone else describes my hobbies, they are able to list tons of things I'm into. However whenever I try and describe myself I draw a blank besides gaming and weed (which it seems most everyone enjoys). I feel we both share this problem lol.


----------



## Subzero_Riverice (Jan 11, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> What if this is all just a ploy to gather data on furries?



Kooli, send them all the good stuff *smirk*.


----------



## Subzero_Riverice (Jan 11, 2020)

Sure I can roll with this ^^.
*
I live in this country: *USA (Colorado)
*My age is: *34
*My gender is: *male
*My sexuality is: *heterosexual (bi curious, for only a certain type I have found)
*My hobbies include: *woodworking, gardening, reading, hiking, camping, jokes of all kinds, gaming and well shenanigans of all kinds if I can get away with it ^^*.*

Unfortunately since I am a cat by nature, I tend to wander a bit due to curiosity.


----------



## Tayoria (Jan 11, 2020)

*I live in this country: USA (Southern California) 
My age is: 38
My gender is: Female 
My sexuality is: Hetero (TAKEN!  So don't even think about trying anything nefarious, guys. Lest you get roasted by not just 1 dragon, but two!) 
My hobbies include: Gaming on ps4 & Switch, D&D, Lurking online, RP (SFW ONLY), playing various mobile games, watching movies & Spending oodles of time snuggling and being mushy with my mate, @Telnac 

That's all I can think of atm. *


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 13, 2020)

Kreedos said:


> *I live in this country: US Las Vegas, NV
> My age is: 34
> My gender is: Male
> My sexuality is: Pansexual
> ...



WE HAVE TO BE FRIENDS! YOU LIKE HOCKEY!!!! WEED!!! AND GAMING !!!


----------



## Kreedos (Jan 14, 2020)

TrinityWolfess said:


> WE HAVE TO BE FRIENDS! YOU LIKE HOCKEY!!!! WEED!!! AND GAMING !!!



Pmed you back


----------



## Cult_Imagination (Jan 15, 2020)

*I live in this country:USA petoskey michigan
My age is:18
My gender is:male
My sexuality is:bisexual
My hobbies include:video games,drawing,collecting merch*


----------



## FurryFelix (Feb 3, 2020)

Here we go!
*
I live in this country: United States (Connecticut)*
*My age is: 26*
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: Straight*
*My hobbies include: Soccer (Football to my international furs. Teams I support are West Ham, New England Revs, Hartford Athletic), Racing (NASCAR, Indy, F1 mostly), Music (especially Indie/Alternative), going to concerts, playing the drums, watching YouTube, Weather, drinking coffee, and going for a nice drive in my car!*

I've been on the fence about being in the fandom but I've officially accepted myself as a furry last year.


----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 4, 2020)

*I live in this country: USA *(Northern California)
*My age is: *19
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual
*My hobbies include: *Music, Music production, Art, Creative Writing, Arcade games, Roller Coasters, Sports (Mainly baseball)

I've been having trouble finding furs in my area, and I haven't interacted with the fandom as much as I should have. That being said, I don't bite, so feel free to PM me.


----------



## Furlosifur (Feb 4, 2020)

*I live in this country: *Ohio, USA (Cincinnati area)
*My age is:* 30
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *non existent lol
*My hobbies include: *PC gaming, Warhammer Fantasy/A.O.S , history, music, books, hiking and camping, scotch. The expansion of The Under Empire and the conquest of the world.
#killslaythefoolthings

Long time fur, finally getting into the social part of it.  Just saying hi and seeing if anyone might want to chill sometime. Been trying to get to some more meet ups and cons. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Furrium (Feb 4, 2020)

Russian furry:


----------



## FrazzledFeline (Feb 4, 2020)

*I live in this country: *Georgia, USA
*My age is:* 28
*My gender is: *Nonbinary (female bodied)
*My sexuality is: *Mostly asexual
*My hobbies include: *Lioden, video games, cooking, fishing, coffee, little bit of everything. 

It'd be cool to meet other furries and hang out! I don't have many local friends. >_<


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 4, 2020)

Eh fuck it, why not.
*
I live in this country: *USA, Kentucky
*My age is: *25
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Lesbian/Asexual
*My hobbies include: *Playing video games, art, worldbuilding, good roleplaying, getting involved in those wacky conspiracy theory and creepy youtube videos that people like to poke fun at

I've got social anxiety and trust issues so chances are i won't consent to meeting you IRL unless i've known you online for at least a year. I also have aspergers and cannot drive as a result, so the chance of me attending meets is slim to none. I most likely will not talk to you if you're a minor, sorry but kids make me uncomfortable. I don't really engage in 'cuddle speak' either.


----------



## Joni (Feb 5, 2020)

Where are all the hot Germans >:V 
*I live in this country: *Germany (Rhineland Palatinate)
*My age is: *23
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *100% GAY OwO
*My hobbies include:  *Electronics, making videos. I had some other small hobbies like photography, but I have no time for so much stuff anymore.


----------



## NahiNahi (Feb 5, 2020)

Trying to do this to find someone who speaks spanish... T_T

*I live in this country: *Spain
*My age is: *23
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Lesbian
*My hobbies include: *The thing that I enjoy the most is drawing (cutie and small boys, Bl...), but also love music (vocaloid!), travelling, videogames, sometimes sewing...! Too much, and not too much time... sadly.


----------



## Nítho (Feb 9, 2020)

It would be nice to meet some kind people! I'm pretty new on this forum, but why not.

I live in this country: The Netherlands
My age is: 27
My gender is: Female
My sexuality is: Bi
My hobbies include: Skating, gaming, reading, listening to music, watching movies and sometimes I try to draw.


----------



## Jabori24 (Feb 9, 2020)

*I live in this country: USA/Washington 
My age is: 24
My gender is: female
My sexuality is: lesbian
My hobbies include: fursuiting, drawing, coloring, exploring, hiking, playing video games. going on adventures and being random *


----------



## floridafurriez (Feb 11, 2020)

If you haven't already seen it yet, there's this cool map that might help some of you guys meet other locals.
Furmap.net - map of all the furries in the world !

See also:
forums.furaffinity.net: New map for furries


----------



## X3N1TH (Feb 11, 2020)

*I live in this country: USA (Pompano Beach/Lighthouse Point, Florida)
My age is: 20
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Bisexual (Bishreksual...)
My hobbies include: Gaming, Music, Reading, RP'ing when i can, some degenerate thing called "being a furry"...whatever that means...hehe, feel free to message me or something i don't know!*


----------



## Starbolins (Feb 11, 2020)

*I live in this country: Canada
My age is: 18
My gender is: female
My sexuality is: um dont think this matters, im not using this as a dating site
My hobbies include: nintendo games (fire emblems my fav!), making stories, drawing*
feel free to message me!! i just joined the furry community and am looking for buddies :3c


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 11, 2020)

Just moved here!
*I live in this country: USA/Colorado/Boulder
My age is: 23
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Gay
My hobbies include: Mainly gaming and Youtube binges, Pokemon Go, hopefully will get into art and being outdoors again here!*
Not really experienced furry and can have anxiety issues but would like to meet new people furries or non-furries in my new city.


----------



## NeonKatzOwO (Feb 11, 2020)

*I live in this country: *U.S,(Alabama)
*My age is: *16
*My gender is: *female
*My sexuality is: *pansexual
*My hobbies include: *drawing, singing, making things outta clay, sleeping, cuddling, painting, ect.


----------



## NeonKatzOwO (Feb 11, 2020)

Kiaara said:


> *I live in this country: United states (Alabama)
> My age is: 16
> My gender is: Nonbinary (female)
> My sexuality is: bisexual
> My hobbies include: ukulele, video games, etc*


same where at in alabama, north or south


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 12, 2020)

NeonKatzOwO said:


> same where at in alabama, north or south


North!


----------



## NeonKatzOwO (Feb 13, 2020)

Kiaara said:


> North!


same


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2020)

NeonKatzOwO said:


> same


I'm in a town everyone likes to refer to as "Meth Mountain"


----------



## PercyD (Feb 13, 2020)

You know what, I'll bite =u=/

*I live in this country: USA, baby! -New York City*
*My age is: 32*
*My gender is: NB*
*My sexuality is: Irrelevant, I think, since I'm just looking to hang out*
*My hobbies include: Art, writing, and gardening from time to time *


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 14, 2020)

*I live in this country: United States (Specifically Texas) *
*My age is: 16-18*
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: Bisexual *
*My hobbies include:*
*Gaming, Internet Hogging, Lifting Weights (Love this hobby <3), Drawing, Creating Comics, Spitting at the Sun, Commencing Photosynthesis,
Eating Delicious Foods!; Going Outside, Listening to Music, Wearing Western Wear, Dancing, Like Emo/Hipster/Punk Fashion, Technology Freako!; Gardening(at times), Taco Hunting, Finding the last slice of Pizza (it grew legs!), Etcetera, Etcetera*


----------



## marshmellow9987 (Feb 15, 2020)

*I live in this country:* U.S. (Texas)
*My age is:* 17
*My gender is* male
*My sexuality is: *geez someone just love me already
*My hobbies include:* playing guitar, screaming, playing video games (pc, ps4), eating junk food, cuddling is kinda nice too ig.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Feb 18, 2020)

Hewwo! I approve of this thread idea.
I live in the UK, in Cornwall. I drink tea nonstop, it's true.
My age is 16.
My gender is male.
My sexuality?? Idfk >w< but it appears that I am bi but mostly like men, or gay with some hetero tendencies. I'm not straight or asexual that is for certain X3
My hobbies include:
-playing the flute constantly
-composing music
-programming simple things, working towards my own video game
-drawing, when I occasionally feel I have time to
-fuwwy things nwn
Obvs there are other things I like to do, but I wouldn't count them as hobbies lol

DMs are always open for RP or just a frenly chat! I don't really get enough of either tbh. That applies both to here and to my discord.
Kylan Velpa ;3#3417


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Feb 18, 2020)

I live in this country: United States (Seattle, WA)
My age is: 18+
My gender is: Male (and since i'm proud of it, i'd love to mention i'm trans♥)
My sexuality is: Pansexual
My hobbies include: Art, watching 80's-90's anime, karaoke, looking at stuff i don't have the budget for online

feel free to add me on telegram or just talk to me n stuff!!


----------



## FlannelFox (Feb 20, 2020)

*I live in this country: San Beunaventura California~ *
*My age is: 25*
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: *_I guess I swing both ways_
*My hobbies include: Photography, Linux, Tinkering, Camping, Hiking, Multi-Month Motorcycle Escapades, Fulltime Vanlife, Trying stuff I haven't before, and I just bought a guitar so.. bad music. cheers.*


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Feb 21, 2020)

*I live in this country: USA (California)*
*My age is: 25*
*My gender is: Female*
*My sexuality is: Bisexual (strongly prefer women)*
*My hobbies include: Drawing, Reading, Writing, Working, Spending time with my pets, listening to music, playing video games, watching anime, cooking, sleeping, etc.*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 21, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> What if this is all just a ploy to gather data on furries?


Oh nose someone might find out where I live and shoot me, but I'm not that lucky.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Apr 18, 2020)

*I live in this country: *U.S. (New Jersey)
*My age is: *17 (soon to turn 18 on september 23)
*My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual (but leaning towards straight) (single)
*My hobbies include: *Gaming (on any platform) , fursuiting, legos, cars, drawing, collecting sports jerseys, Gunpla, reading, movies, listening to music (especially metal)
I have been in the fandom since 2012 and im still trying to socialize with other furs too even though its fun. Feel free to message me at anytime and I am always available to chat.

Here is where you can message me on these platforms and DM's are open all the time.
Telegram: Eli the Wolf
Discord: Eli the Wolf#3836
Furaffinity: elithewolf23


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> *I live in this country: *U.S. (New Jersey)
> *My age is: *17 (soon to turn 18 on september 23)
> *My gender is:* Male
> *My sexuality is: *Bisexual (but leaning towards straight) (single)
> ...


I live in New Jersey too


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Apr 28, 2020)

I wonder if there are any single female furs in nj that are around my age.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (May 4, 2020)

*I live in this country: *U.S. (New Jersey)
*My age is: *23
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Straight
*My hobbies include: *Listening to Music, Retro Video Gaming (Nintendo), also modern Video Gaming (Xbox,Nintendo), Electronics, Drawing, Riding my Moped e-Scooter/eBikes, Chatting (PM Friendly; don't mind meeting new furs), learning Japanese, Fursuiting , tackle any new hobbies that I am interested in.

I am friendly towards PMs and meeting other furries.


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 4, 2020)

AzureKiteUsagi said:


> *I live in this country: USA (California)
> My age is: 25
> My gender is: Female
> My sexuality is: Bisexual (strongly prefer women)
> My hobbies include: Drawing, Reading, Writing, Working, Spending time with my pets, listening to music, playing video games, watching anime, cooking, sleeping, etc.*


which part of california? north or south?


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 4, 2020)

Daxma said:


> *I live in this country: *USA (Southern California)
> *My age is: *27
> *My gender is: *Male
> *My sexuality is: *Straight
> ...


Ay, southern california! Same here!


----------



## Lenago (May 4, 2020)

*I live in:  *Portugal
*My age is: *25
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality: *gay
*My hobbies include: *drawing,reading, old school mistery shows, playing games,movies listening to music


----------



## Lance (May 4, 2020)

*I live in this country:US (New Mexico)*
*My age is: 19*
*My gender is: Mail*
*My sexuality is: heterosexual*
*My hobbies include: gaming on ps4, swimming, poetry, and more*


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (May 7, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> which part of california? north or south?



Central? Slightly Southern.


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (May 8, 2020)

*I live in this country:US (Tennessee )*
*My age is: 29*
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: Pansexual*
*My hobbies include: Gaming on PS4 and Xbox, drawing (making comics/manga), cooking, reading books, watching anime, and professional chiller ^w^*


----------



## JustAlex1997 (May 8, 2020)

This thread is still going? Woah.

Since I deleted the account I used to make it, I'm surprised it's still up (and that people seem to still like the idea).

Neat.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 8, 2020)

yup


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2020)

So you deleted your account but came back? 

There is a name change thread...


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 8, 2020)

Im still looking for someone that is around my age range that is in my area


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 8, 2020)

So far no luck


----------



## JustAlex1997 (May 8, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> So you deleted your account but came back?
> 
> There is a name change thread...



I had several emails and usernames I used online, so I knocked both down to one. Figured I'd just start over everywhere as not every platform, service, etc. lets you change your username.

I'd say it's worth it in the long run.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2020)

Well, now you can change your name here so that solves that problem. Unless you're the type that tries to cover their shady past by deleting said account. A lot of people do that..


----------



## JustAlex1997 (May 8, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well, now you can change your name here so that solves that problem. Unless you're the type that tries to cover their shady past by deleting said account. A lot of people do that..



Aside from that one incident involving a lemon and a pencil sharpener, I have nothing to hide from.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2020)

Oh, a lemon and a pencil sharpener? 

Sounds kinky...


----------



## JustAlex1997 (May 8, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh, a lemon and a pencil sharpener?
> 
> Sounds kinky...



;3


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 8, 2020)

Im just here still waiting *whistles*


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 9, 2020)

Wow there are so many western Furs here, just as I expected! By the way, if I may:

*I live in this country: *Korea (South, Seoul)
*My age is: *21 (I thought I was 22 (23 in Korea) but the site says 21 so.. meh. I'm '98)
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Any (I'm still confused but I still live)
*My hobbies include: *Art (digital arts), music (OSTs and stuff), gaming (PC, Android and NDS), RP (especially stories and setups) and airsoft (I like the gun itself basically)


The following are tl;drs if you want to know further as a potential pal: (Skip it if you're not too free)



Spoiler



Korea:
The virus is a global issue as you all know, and I have to admit that Korea is doing well dealing with it. Some victims still keep emerging but the public routine still goes on alongside the quarantine. It really makes me think Koreans are excellent at chopping someone out and fending the remains, not just the quarantine but also many stuff other than the quarantine itself. :/
Aside from this virus issue, half of the Koreans (if not most) tend to have low to average skills of English. (While some of them are 0) Korea had been abusing English since late 20th century, and most of them don't even make sense when spoken in English.(We call it 'Konglish') And this kept inheriting until nowadays, causing many Koreans confused, leading to poor grammar and word choices. I might be riding the same train so I'd like to apologize if I'm saying anything wrong.

Age:
Koreans, unlike Americans(as I know), are not used to being independent from their family at 13, instead it's 18~29. And during that period, Korean males join the military of all sorts which is set by law. (Sadly, we're in a war with our brother, North Korea) Most of the case, Korean males are blamed if not socially isolated when they haven't served in the military during that age. Of course, as I'm legally a male, I joined and serviced in the Airforce MP.
I had hypoglycemia since birth, and that kept me from experiencing casual growth and activities most peers do for years. They say I almost lost my intellect but fortunately not. However, I still act and feel like I'm not actually grown...I think it's a curse. Anyways, while it may be childish, it'll be better to consider me as -4 years old or more. Many Koreans said they thought I was younger than I actually do, so maybe that makes sense.

Gender & sexuality:
While legally being a male, I really don't find anything that suggests I'm definitely a male other than that I go to male public bathrooms.(I don't wanna ride a police car for that) Even after servicing in the military, I don't feel like being completely male. (Korean women may join the army too, but with higher ranks than obligated males.)
I used to have 3 gfs and 4 bfs (least certain amount) and I never feel bad unless others blame me being against old culture. And if this would help explaining any bit more, as long as my memory serves right, there are as much girls as boys in my 'good pal' list back when I was a kid. I have no problems hanging out with both genders, hence any genders that doesn't fit as either male or female. Feel free to have a boy or a girl as your new pal, if you won't mind. 

Hobbies:
Art. I mainly do digital art which is handy thanks to the layer function. Art is one of the stuff that was alongside me even before I succeeded to speak language decently. I can draw animals, furries and some humans with tools and vehicles. My profession is at weapon and vehicle designs. I love SciFi and Fantasy stuff most.

Music. While not capable of playing any instrument half decent, I really love listening to musics. Classical, retro, rock and hybrid of them are my choice. Few movie OSTs and many videogame OSTs had brought me there, AceCombat, StarCraft, Destiny, PlanetSide, PokemonMD, etc. Now I'm making my own music thanks to MidSequer on Android, and much more rearrangements/remixes from existing OSTs.

Gaming. I used to play GameBoy when I was young, then DS, and now using PC and Android-NDS emulator. There are so many games that I used to play but only a few of them are still being played due to the devolving patches and updates of greedy developers or just me losing interests. There are so many that I can't list on, but it's likely that I can recognize which game you're talking about. The games I'm playing on PC currently are StarCraft2, Destiny2, WoT Blitz, and FinalFantasyXIV MMO. And NDS emu games being Pokemon MD:EoS, Pt, BW and BW2. All the games I have played give me plenty of inspirations on setups, musics and art. Oh and not to declude that I major in game development in university, which I'm taking my time off for now.

Role-playing. RP is the central of my creativity. My art, meeting the setups shines in RP, which makes me feel proud. I used to run a group of people for RP, and the best part was that it's so unpredictable and fresh as those who I don't read their thoughts joins the party with their own ideas and concepts. The fun part is that I can test something that I usually won't in real life and end up getting bad. It's still an RP, everyone knows it, so we can simply have fun with the interactions of characters and the fictional universe without worrying too much. (Unless I don't want my OCs to get in a bad situation )

Airsoft. Sometimes it's just not enough viewing something you like in medias, then you can offer yourself a real life alternative to them! When I can't watch the same movie the 10th time, or when I'm too sick of doing my best every match against my opponents, the airsoft weapons are there for me. I don't know why, but I find it pleasant to do the reloads, try out various motions of reloading and try out various mix of attachments that medias won't allow.
I also enjoy watching airsoft videos and see what happens when the player do this or do that, which is impossible for me since the government considers airsoft activities and weapons lethal and restricts so many things. (Not to mention that personal defense firearms are illegal in Korea, unlike U.S.) Because of this law, or otherwise, the airsoft firearms of Korea tend to be designed too far off from the original weapons thus it's hard to find one that's good to handle with. Despite this, I have bought some of the best out there to fulfill my desire. Maybe I'll be able to buy actually functional products from overseas later when I gather more money. And not only these, the airsoft weapons actually help me understand to design my own functional and fictional weapons. Plus, I used to handle rifles and ammos when servicing in MP.


This is the end of the tl;drs.


I'm already in contact with a few of Korean furs but I'd be glad to see more! But since the majority of Koreans are full of toxicity(or at least that's how I experienced for about recent 10 years), it's most likely that it'll take some time to get along with if you're Korean... To discover whether this new Korean friend is a decent person. But still, furs are always welcome!


----------



## JustAlex1997 (May 27, 2020)

Replies have slowed, but it seems to be alive enough to be put on life support.

*I live in this country:* Canada (New Brunswick)
​*My age is:* 22
​*My gender is:* Male
​*My sexuality is:* Bisexual
​*My hobbies include:* Drawing, writing, gaming, cleaning and restoring older electronics, other general geeky stuff


----------



## Vitamin B12 (May 28, 2020)

*I live in this country: *USA (Boulder, Colorado)
*My Age Is: *20

*My Gender is: *male

*My Sexuality is: *Heterosexual/straight

*My Hobbies Include: *Gaming, game design, running, music, binge watching tv while stuffing my face with food, and most recently drawing!

I was actually disappointed by the lack of information about furries in my area, so I’m hoping someone here’s is nearby!


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 29, 2020)

*I live in this country: *United States (Galesburg, Illinois)
*My age is:* 24
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *girls and male-to-female transgenders; would prefer as-born girls, but I'll take an MTF so long as you're nice to me and you aren't too weird. :3
*My hobbies include: *trains, vehicles in general really, Sims 4, listening to music and music history, history in general, writing, and going for a drive out in the country with no destination in mind

I knew of at least one other furry who lived in Galesburg, but we didn't talk to each other that much, and they seemed to be having some serious problems outside of Discord. After a certain point, they just stopped talking to me, and I stopped talking to them because they never seemed to be online. I don't know what happened to them, I just hope they're okay. They were the only other furry I've met from the area. Everybody else I know from the area are a bronies [which I am as well].

Everybody else seems to be from Chicago, St Louis, or Peoria. It looks like there was a Quad Cities Fur Group. The Quad Cities isn't that far from me, so I would've been interested, but I have no idea what happened to it or if they're still together; they seem to have gone quiet in recent years.

Really, about the only other furry I've hung out with in real life is a snow leopard from the Chicagoland area. He's cool though. ^ ^
All the other furries I'm friends with are either outside the state or outside the country-, most of them are in the UK (glances at MetroFox and ConorHyena > w >).


----------



## TheBarghest (Jun 6, 2020)

*I live in this country: *United States (Spokane, Washington)
*My age is: *19
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual
*My hobbies include:* Animation, gaming, game design, writing, software development, odd music genres, surrealism and movie reviewing.

I love video games, mostly. Don't really have a job to speak of so I got a lot of time to myself to do that kind of stuff. I mostly play Postal 2, Doom/Doom Eternal, Fallout 4/New Vegas, Garry's Mod and more recently, Dying Light.
I also enjoy making surreal music and writing weird stories.
As for music, I have a long list of genres I like. Feel free to contact me if you want the full list of them. I warn ya, it's a pretty long list.
I don't know any local furries, nor have I really been to any conventions or anything like that.


----------



## Lucidic (Jun 6, 2020)

*I live in this country: *United States (Illinois except this state is a goddamn train wreck)
*My age is:* 18
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Bi and big stupid
*My hobbies include: *Gaming (weeb games; enough said), drawing, exercising, listening to weird assortments of music, sometimes watching TV/anime/Youtube, reading, spending time with family...accidentally zoning out for an hour and instantly regretting it.

My on and off hobbies that I wish to engage in more with a teacher at this point is playing guitar, learning to code, and learning Japanese. I also really want to try out fursuit head making on my own one day, but I'm not in the right environment for something that ballsy that yet.

Anyways, due to COVID and the looting/protesting situation, I'd kind of prefer to have online furry friends at the moment, local or not. I am a generally anxious person around people, too so...I make no promises.


----------



## Princess Flufflebutt (Jun 9, 2020)

Sure, why not
*
I live in this country:*Iceland
*
My age is:* 29
*My gender is:* Gurl
*My sexuality is:* So gay a french curve looks straight
*My hobbies include:* Drawing, gaming, guitarplucking, writing, roleplaying, despairing... that sorta thing.


----------



## JustAlex1997 (Jun 10, 2020)

How have the responses been? I was considering creating a new thread with alterations and with a heavier focus on dating. However, as this one is still fairly active, I want to know whether or not it's necessary.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 12, 2020)

Up to you.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 14, 2020)

*I live in this country: *Narnia
*My age is:* 2000 years old. I mean.. 2000 years _young_.
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Lions
*My hobbies include: *Hunting witches, archery


----------



## JIBBLY (Jun 30, 2020)

*I live in this country: *United States (Seattle Area, Washington)
*My age is: *16-20 years old
*My gender is: *Female (she/her)
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual
*My hobbies include: *Playing indie games (Minecraft, Stardew), art, writing/roleplaying, making friends and crime! :3


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 30, 2020)

*I live in this country: *United States (West Virginia)
*My age is: *28 years old
*My gender is: *Male (he/his)
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual (Though women tend to interest me more than men.)
*My hobbies include: *Video gaming, collecting toys, watching movies, writing.


----------



## linkmaster647 (Jul 24, 2020)

*I live in this country: *Canada (Quebec)
*My age is: *19
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Gay
*My hobbies include: *my main interests are in video games but I'm a biiiiiig fan of rhythm games and music, as well with puzzle and mysteries games something like Professor Layton and Danganronpa (also I'm quite a big nintendo fan as well)

I can't go far on my own, gave up on my driving licence, i do have a bus pass buuuut it's very limited and can't go very far (not even have stops at Montreal)....
And due to the current virus thing well meetup has to wait....

Also would like to meet a furry for some... future plan of mine, moving in an appartment together.... only reason is... I just don't want to live alone, I want compagny at my side so it doesn't feel empty...


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 4, 2020)

I *live in this country: *U.S.(Florida)
*My age is: *30
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual
*My hobbies include: *Cooking, video games, nature walks, fossil collecting, drawing, reptile husbandry, making chainmail (been years but still have everything). Would like to get into fursuiting if I ever have the money to spare

Been lurking in the fandom for nearly 15 years but up till now have been too shy to put myself out there. I would love to meet other furries and chat or get together


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Nov 4, 2020)

Furrium said:


> Russian furry:
> View attachment 80659


So true.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 17, 2020)

*I live in this country: U.S {WI}
My age is: 16
My gender is: I have no idea at this point XD
My sexuality is: I like guys
My hobbies include: Making friends, reading manga {anime in book form}, reading normal books {Obsessed with fantasy and magic}, hiking, photography, making tiktoks randomly*
I'd really like to meet another furry to hang out with. Online furry friends are great and all but it would be so cool to have a furry friend irl!


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Dec 30, 2020)

I already posted in here before, but I better do a fresh version of this since it has been over a year since I last posted.

*I live in this country: *Manchester, UK
*My age is: *24
*My gender is: *Cis Male
*My sexuality is: *Heterosexual (albiet occassionly bicurious and even if I was bisexual, I would be heavily leaning towards girls rather than guys.)
*My hobbies include: *I do alot of writing, along with playing video games and doing a few outdoor activities such as motorbike riding, SCUBA and kayaking. I like to read and a few other small bits on the side whilst listening to a bit of music such as drawing. I'm a space/astronomy nut, ocean egghead and utterly love animals. No fursuits on my end, and I don't really have much of an interest or the funds to get one, too busy looking into my writing and keeping vehicles running!

I can be a bit awkward at times, and definitely not looking for a relationship at this time (maybe in the future, when things are more stable at my end), but I'm more than happy to chat with people. Feel free to pop me a message.


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Dec 30, 2020)

*I live in this country: USA (sw Mich.)
My age is: 23
My gender is: T-Male
My sexuality is: Pans
My hobbies include: art, gaming, quality time, sports (tennis, hockey, and badminton are my faves)*


----------



## Ziv (Jan 6, 2021)

*I live in this country: *Los Angeles, CA, USA
*My age is: *25
*My gender is: *trans male
*My sexuality is: *complicated? open to everything, sexually I prefer people with penises
*My hobbies include: *writing, programming, card games (MtG and Pokemon)

I'm autistic and bipolar and... a bunch of other stuff, and that stuff is important in my life (and important to me, too). I'm actually super comfortable talking about it, it's nice when people are curious and open-minded. And I am single


----------



## Dark Moon Wolf Bane (Jan 6, 2021)

*I live in this country: *U.S. West Georgia
*My age is: *43
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Mostly gay but it all depends on the person at the end of the day
*My hobbies include: *Woodworking, gaming, camping, cooking, rugby


----------



## gothfur_uwu (Jan 15, 2021)

*I live in this country: USA (north carolina)
My age is: (18)
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Bi
My hobbies include: Music, hanging out*


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 15, 2021)

I live in this country, USA (Oregon, Saint Helens located)
My age is 27, (april)
My gender is male
My sexuality is straight, single 
My hobbies include:
Robotics, carpentry, woodworking, metalsmithing, welding, skeet shooting, walking/hiking,  gaming, etc..  
Open minded! :3


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 15, 2021)

*I live in this country: *US*
My age is: *29*
My gender is:* female
*My sexuality is:* No idea (quoisexual) but whatever it is if it's anything but ace it should go away, and if it is ace it should gain confidence and make itself more assertively known. Basically take this as relationships would be a bad idea.
*My hobbies include: *I'd like to be able to say gaming, watching cartoons, reading comics, doing art, programming, practicing iaido at a very beginner level, and learning Japanese.. but in all honestly the true answer right now is sleeping and existentially falling apart.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2021)

*I live in this country: *Norway*
My age is: *31*
My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is:* Heterosexual
*My hobbies include:* Gaming, Anime, history, philosophy and a whole slew of others. "Too much to do, too little time", as they say.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jan 15, 2021)

*I live in this country: US (New Jersey)
My age is: 24
My gender is:*  CIS Male
*My sexuality is:* Straight Demisexual, with little bicurious. 
*My hobbies include:* Gaming, Music, Learning and Creating New Things (Built eBike, Creating a Fursuit). Retro Video Games and Current Video Games, Electric Bikes/Mopeds, Riding my Moped Scooter, Cooking. Mostly very busy, but open to chat.

Single, but not looking for a relationship at this time, due to busy schedule. I am shy and introverted and have a fear of starting conversations, but do want to have a friend or two to meetup with one day and hangout with.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 15, 2021)

*I live in this country:  *USA (NY)
*My age is: *28
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Demisexual
*My hobbies include: *Nintendo Switch, drawing, listening to older music, drinking coffee and painting


----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 17, 2021)

*I live in this country:* Washington State, USA*
My age is: *26*
My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is:* Bisexual
*My hobbies include:* Programming, cooking, gaming (paper/pc), consuming media, reading about history or philosophy, and researching sustainable practices for business and living.

Mainly wondering if there is anyone out in east Washington.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 17, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> *I live in this country:  *USA (NY)
> *My age is: *28
> *My gender is: *Female
> *My sexuality is: *Demisexual
> *My hobbies include: *Nintendo Switch, drawing, listening to older music, drinking coffee and painting


Coffee is life.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jan 17, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> *I live in this country:  *USA (NY)
> *My age is: *28
> *My gender is: *Female
> *My sexuality is: *Demisexual
> *My hobbies include: *Nintendo Switch, drawing, listening to older music, drinking coffee and painting


Coffee is da bomb have it every morning for breakfast


----------



## Hogo (Jan 17, 2021)

*I live in this country:* USA (Upstate SC)
*My age is:* 27
*My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is:* Mostly gay, conditionally bicurious
*My hobbies include:*

Art (appreciating it in all forms, would love to learn how to draw, I just love when people express and explore their humanity)
Film (I'm pretty open-minded when it comes to film, I love anything with great acting, ask me about my favorites!)
Learning how to do new things, especially from people passionate about what they're teaching me, and not super expensive
Philosophy, politics, history, science (esp. biology), sociology/psychology/anthropology (love learning and discussing these subjects)
Hiking and camping, as long as it's not stupid cold (below like 25 F), or really muggy.
Interacting with animals, may they be my pets, yours, farm animals, in zoos, wildlife (when safe + ethical).
Roller coasters! I'm a coaster enthusiast, so if anyone else is, I'd love to meet up at an east coast park and take on some thrills!
Martial arts (I would love to resume Aikido or learn Jui-jitsu or Arnis)
Browsing and blogging on tumblr, mostly on the stupid/memey/humorous side of it myself.
Chatting and hanging out on the internet in general (discord, forum threads or DMs, exploring 3D chat games with friends)
Mafia, which is a social "party" game that's also known as "Werewolf" - ask me what it is and I will explain away, would love to even bring it here if there's interest!
Going down Youtube algorithm rabbit holes (especially music or like...topical things)
Gaming...I love RPGs (big FF and JRPG fan), Platformers (Zelda, Rayman, Spyro, Mario), Collectathons (think: Banjo Kazooie/DK64), atmospheric "walking simulators" as they're called (think: Journey), management games (Animal Crossing, Spiritfarer, etc.), sandbox games (specifically RCT tbh), and I'm open to playing online multiplayer games so long as someone is willing to patiently teach me and it's a fun group.
Music: Electronic (experimental, synthy, house, trance, triphop especially), Ambient (dark/space ambient especially), Soundtracks, Jazz, Alt-pop, R&B, Disco, Orchestral, Progressive Rock, a few select songs in genres I typically don't care for (rock, metal, country, rap, top 40 type stuff). Generally dislike death metal, trap music, dubstep, opera.
Sex: I enjoy having casual fun, but of course I will never come on to a person or push it, it's never a condition to being my friend, I'm just putting it out there that if someone else is really casual and approaches me about it, it's definitely one of the joys in life I love exploring.

Like I said, I love chatting and making new online pals, I don't care about age either. [If you're under 18 just know I don't explore that last hobby with you until you are.]

 I don't get annoyed by any DMs, whether here or on discord (ask me via PM for my discord).


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 18, 2021)

*I live in this country: *US (VA)
*My age is:* 18
*My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is:* This is a hard one, I dont really know the word for it. But I like people who I've formed an attachment with. However I find most people attractive sexually. (Has a slight male lean.)
*My hobbies include:*
Well with hobbies I do a lot of different things. I've been doing martial arts for over 10 years now. I like playing video games, I'm an amateur artist. I like exercising, especially with other people! Doing it alone is so boring. I role-play a lot, and.... Hmm, I dunno, I spend a lot of time on faf.

Hope I look enticing! :3


----------



## pinecones (Jan 18, 2021)

This is a great idea!
*I live in this country: *US (Washington)
*My age is:* 25
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is:* Heterosexual
*My hobbies include: *I watch a lot of hidden gem cartoons and anime. I recently re-started Yu-Gi-Oh and it still holds up. Like a lot of furs, I enjoy drawing. Looking at high-definition pictures of bugs. Playing obscure video games, although lately I spend way too much free time on animal crossing!


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jan 21, 2021)

I'll give this a shot. 
*I live in this country: *Canada (Ontario)
*My age is: *25
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Heterosexual
*My hobbies include: *Video games (I've een playing a lot of Red Dead Online recently, riding my horse around the countryside and doing cowboy things, but I play tonnes of random games on PC, PS4, and Switch), photography, digital art(pixel art, and 3d modelling for games), watching anime and reading


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 21, 2021)

pinecones said:


> This is a great idea!
> *I live in this country: *US (Washington)
> *My age is:* 25
> *My gender is: *Female
> ...


Not far off. I'm in Oregon


----------



## RylieFox (Jan 27, 2021)

*I live in this country: *U.S. (Georgia)
*My age is: *35
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Gay
*My hobbies include: *anything car related, airplanes, some light gaming when i'm home from work (CoD, Just Cause, GT Sport)

I've been a furry for quite a while but never got involved in the fandom. Through meeting other furs and my current boyfriend, i've expanded my involvement.  I'm hopefully going to be able to attend my first month this year after everything was canceled in 2020.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 27, 2021)

*I live in this country: *United States
*My age is: *27
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Demisexual
*My hobbies include: *Skateboarding, video games, reading, studying, and sleeping.


----------



## Play3r (Jan 27, 2021)

*I live in this country: America
My age is: 17
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Straight
My hobbies include: Running, roleplaying, playing games*


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 5, 2021)

*I live in this country: USA (WA)
My age is: 30
My gender is: Female
My sexuality is: Straight
My hobbies include: Gaming, Art, Music, Outside Adventures*


----------



## ZombieMuffin (Feb 8, 2021)

*I live in this country: *USA (Nebraska... Send Help)
*My age is: *31
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Unsure... Is this acceptable?
*My hobbies include: *Video Games (Mostly PC and Ps4), Anime (Watching Slime, Digimon the Reboot), Drawing(Still getting the hang of it rusty and wasn't that good to start with >.>), Destroying any confidence I have,  Magic the Gathering (Commander), and Eating all the yummy foods.


----------



## Fringie (Feb 18, 2021)

*Name:* Fringie.
*Location:* WA USA
*Age:* 31
*Gender:* Male
*Orientation:* Straight
*Species: *Cabbit (Cat/Rabbit)
*Hobbies: *Art (digital mostly), writing, movies, SciFi, high fantasy, My dream is to publish a graphic novel. Open to trying new things.


----------



## Kai the Ferret Boi (Feb 18, 2021)

*I live in this country: USA (SW Arizona)
My age is: 27
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Gay
My hobbies include: Gaming(Video Games, Board Games, Tabletop), Cooking, Anime, Movies, Books, Always trying something new.*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 18, 2021)

*I live in this country: USA (Georgia)
My age is: 29
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Straight Heterosexual
My hobbies include:  Videogames, tabletop games (Warhammer mostly now), making art on DA, roleplaying, running outside with my dogs, shooting guns, a lot of yeehaw redneck stuff, writing stories.*


----------



## L.Rey (Feb 18, 2021)

*I live in this country: *USA, California
*My age is: *27
*My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is:* Bi curious, female preference
*My hobbies include:* Gaming, mostly. Little bit of guitar, did some covers of video-game songs. Not amazing by any means. Besides some web surfing, that's about it.


----------



## moss235 (Mar 5, 2021)

*I live in this country: *Germany
*My age is: *28
*My gender is:* Nongendered. I've identified as agender, genderless, nonbinary, faggot, and just plain queer at other times too.
*My sexuality is:* pan, prefer people with penises
*My hobbies include:*
- programming
- reading -- big sci-fi fan
- cooking -- vegan for 5+ years now
- music -- I used to play piano and also make electronic music, not so much anymore
- gaming
- board games


----------



## TurboPunk (Mar 6, 2021)

*I live in this country: *United States (California)
*My age is: *24
*My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is: *Bi (Single)
*My hobbies include: *record collecting, playing music, drawing, recreational driving, drinking, hanging out with friends.


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 12, 2021)

*I live in this country: *New York (Manhathan)
*My age is: *30
*My gender is: *F
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual
*My hobbies include: *Video games, studying, gym, art, Youtube, DIY projects, pet care, obscure music and stealing the hearts of millions.. Just kidding with that last one of course lol.


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 12, 2021)

I sometimes flippity flip the lamp switch.


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm not exactly sure what the purpose of this tread is at this point. But if it's something like get to know your forum fellows better, then...

*I live in this country: *Poland, southeast (aka the backwater part).
*My age is:* 37
*My gender is:* M
*My sexuality is:* straight, taken.
*My hobbies include:* bringing realism to the furry art with advanced 3D (now with animations), astronomy and cosmology, finding out about obscure species nobody knows, aviation, sea, ships, boats and that kind of stuff, tinkering with things and fixing them (everything from furniture to electronics), shooting, hiking, cycling. I'm very much a cat person. Music-wise I like metal, industrial, aggrotech and more energetic psytrance (esp. so-called "nitzhonot/nitzhogoa" variety).


----------



## MemphisHyena (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm new and lonely, so I figured why not. :3

*I live in this country: *UK (London currently. Maybe moving soon, but will probably remain in the southeast)
*My age is: *27
*My gender is: *Nonbinary
*My sexuality is: *Lesbian
*My hobbies include: *Arts and crafts, disney and dreamworks movies, animals, adventures, spirituality (I'm a pagan witch), and occasionally anime and video games. Since I'm autistic/adhd I also get hyperfixated on random things.


----------



## Wheeze (Apr 15, 2021)

*I live in this country: *U.S. (Tennessee)
*My age is: *24
*My gender is: *Nonbinary (Demiboy)
*My sexuality is: *Bi, fem-leaning
*My hobbies include: *drawing, gaming, listening to music, watching anime, doing crafts!

my dms are always open !!!  i'd love to make some local friends :'3 i live in the knoxville area if youre wondering further!


----------



## lupinwoof (Apr 21, 2021)

*I live in this country:* US! (Connecticut, New London county)
*My age is: *21
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Gay
*My hobbies include: *Drawing, video games, anime/cartoons, listening to music!

really want to find some people close to me to hang out with! feel free to message me on either FA or telegram!


----------



## PrincessToby (Apr 21, 2021)

*I live in this country: *USA (NYC Area)*
My age is: *24*
My gender is: *Non-Binary*
My sexuality is: *Pan*
My hobbies include: *Baking and Crafts! Lover of cute things and trash television. Wanna be gamer.

Please be my friend!!


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm gonna put this here for the heck of it.

*I live in this country: USA, California area.
My age is: 18
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Gay
My hobbies include:  Swordfighting, weapons and ballistics breakdown and procedure, military hand-signs, marksmanship training, accent impersonations, video game character voice impersonations, piano playing and music making, poetry writing, story writing, meditating, CQC training, building a collection of a toy arsenal, gaming, (COD zombies in specific, long time veteran), Role-playing, learning German,  and working out, (at times, mainly a workaholic in school)*

_Busy as I may be, I always have time for others, regardless of what may be going down!_


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 21, 2021)

*I live in this country: *United States (Georgia)
*My age is: *39
*My gender is:  *M (He/Him)
*My sexuality is: *Gay
*My hobbies include: *I love animals. Visual Effects Table Top RPG's , comics, video games, dancing. You name it.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Apr 27, 2021)

*I live in this country: *United States (Georgia)
*My age is: *27
*My gender is: *Male (He/Him)
*My sexuality is: *Straight
*My hobbies include:*
Model Trains, researching topics, writing stories, fishing, video games (Retro and modern), classic rock music, wiffle ball/baseball, the list goes on.


----------



## Sirhorsealot (Apr 28, 2021)

*I live in this country: *America, Washington
*My age is: *19
*My gender is: *Female/greygender (honestly, I don't care what pronouns you use XD)
*My sexuality is: *Gay, demisexual
*My hobbies include: *Gaming, reading/writing, drawing, character design

Just putting this out there! I could always use more people to talk to, and I have no idea how else to make friends on here, so oops XP


----------



## Yodelingyotes (May 4, 2021)

*I live in this country: U.S.
My age is: 14
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Bi/Pan
My hobbies include: Drawing, gaming, cosplay, photography, and much more!*
I'd love to meet or go to a furry meetup nearby sometime! Hopefully when covid is over or within social distancing with masks since I can't go to any big conventions due to the pandemic and also the fact that I'm still a minor and can't travel or afford to go to large cons like that


----------



## MemphisHyena (Jun 19, 2021)

I can't remember if I posted in here when I was last active but it's been a few months either way. I'm here to meet new friends online and in real life so feel free to message me I guess? ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ

*I live in this country: *UK (Brighton, East Sussex)
*My age is: *27
*My gender is: *Nonbinary
*My sexuality is:* Lesbian
*My hobbies include: *Drawing, anime, kayaking, minecraft, animals, board games, k-pop, occultism


----------



## TakumiBat (Sep 6, 2022)

*I live in this country: *USA (Massachusetts)
*My age is: *18
*My gender is: *nonbinary
*My sexuality is: *omnisexual
*My hobbies include: *archery


----------



## TakumiBat (Sep 6, 2022)

Yodelingyotes said:


> *I live in this country: U.S.
> My age is: 14
> My gender is: Male
> My sexuality is: Bi/Pan
> ...


where in US?


----------



## Shiro_Iga (Sep 11, 2022)

*I live in this country: *USA, California 
*My age is: *33
*My gender is: *Male* 
My sexuality is: *Asexual
*My hobbies include: *Pen & Ink drawing, digital illustrations, furry art, graphic design, archery, 3D modeling, Japanese culture: ninjutsu, tea ceremony, foods. Practicing fursuit making and prop making.

Looking for meetup but I'm a little shy.


----------



## MaceLikeSpace (Sep 11, 2022)

I live in this country: Canada (Southwestern Ontario)
My age is: 27
My gender is: Male (mostly, probably)
My sexuality is: Gay (mostly, probably)
My hobbies include: cinema, music, books

I don't have a lot of hobbies tbh but I do like to discuss them and learn all I can about them and stuff


----------



## Koush (Sep 21, 2022)

*I live in this country: *Brazil, São Paulo
*My age is: *32
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Gayy
*My hobbies include: *Books! I love reading <3 Also love singing and going to karaoke spots! You'll frequently find me watching anime (you can peruse through my MyAnimeList list to see if you find anything you like), Let's Play videos on YouTube, or watching/reading science stuff. Japanese culture (well, parts of it XD) is something I love too. Cooking as well (if I have to feed myself, better make it interesting, right?).


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Sep 21, 2022)

*I live in this country: *USA (Pennsylvania, near Pittsburg)
*My age is: 20
My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: Ga*y (taken)
*My hobbies include: *Gaming, hiking/camping, storywriting


----------

